# American Public University



## Ivan (Dec 10, 2010)

Opinions? 

American Public University System


----------



## Edward (Dec 10, 2010)

I'm generally not well disposed toward 'for profit' educational institutions (unless one wanted to hire me). I think folks can generally get more bang for their buck from taxpayer subsidized institutions. Private non-profits would be a distant second, with for profits at the bottom. 

Among the for-profits, there is a wide range from those where you can get a legitimate (if frequently overpriced) education and those which are selling degrees of diminished worth. I cannot recall having read anything bad about this specific institution. 

As for distance learning, a colleague of mine is presently pursing an MBA from the state university in another state; in Spring semester he will be taking a course from a state institution in yet a third state which will apply toward his degree.


----------



## Ivan (Dec 11, 2010)

I hear you, Edward. It's an interesting website and an interesting school, which is connected to the American Military College. I thought I might hear something from Rick and other military people who may know something about the schools. My interest with this school is mainly for personal edification. Of course, that can be done by one's own endeavors without being in a college program. I certainly do that know with relish. 

However, I do have an interest in history in general and American history in particular, along with an interest in Church history. I know this sounds crazy but as a bi-vocational pastor I have the advantage of picking a career, job, position, etc. that would enable me to be in ministry and support myself. I know it's a little late for me (I turned 58 yesterday), but I have been toying with the idea of getting a M.A. and Ph.D. in American history. I know, outlandish! 

Although I have enjoyed my readings in my Ph.D. in theology program, I am losing interesting in continuing in that direction. I have always had a heart for history and I have been thinking about it again. When I wrote a major paper in my B.A. program on Lincoln, the professor wanted me to enter the M.A. program. I wish I had. 

That's what crazy Ivan has been thinking about lately.


----------



## Ivan (Dec 11, 2010)

I found that Sam Houston State University has an M.A. completely online. Totally cost is a little over $10,000.


----------



## Edward (Dec 11, 2010)

It's accredited, so it might meet your needs, depending on where you want to do with the degrees. Perhaps you could test drive a course, and see if you get out if it what you want. On the other hand, there might be distance learning programs from institutions in your state where the cost-benefit ratio might be better. And perhaps you should talk to some of the PhD programs around to see if they'd see a masters from that institution as a barrier to admission to the doctoral program. 

I can't justify the time or the money at this point in my life (and another degree wouldn't be much of a professional boost), but I can see getting more formal education when my family reaches another stage. 

And, perhaps if we continue this discussion a while, someone might show up that could actually give you some useful information. 

--- 

Since you mention Sam Houston, my wife took a course there the semester that we got married. Since she was going through a lay-off, a marriage, and a move of several hundred miles that spring, she otherwise would have missed a whole semester. And, now that I think of it, that course was in history. 

Huntsville is where several state prisons are located, and I think they got into distance education to serve the prison population. Sam Houston is a solid second tier state university.


----------



## Ivan (Dec 12, 2010)

The closest university with a M.A./Ph.D program is Northern Illiinois University, but it's not a distance program. Might be something I can live with. I'll look around.


----------

